# What is your opinion of using your last name in your business name?



## dray (Nov 9, 2014)

Hello. I am pursuing to start up an overhead door repair and installation business. what do you think of using your last name in your business name? such a business name as ('Last Name' Overhead Door) Thanks guys


----------



## mnld (Jun 4, 2013)

I personally believe that if you're willing to put your name on your business it shows that you're willing to put it on your work. That being said, "Bubba's fine finishing" or "Stumpy's tree service" probably aren't great ideas for business names.


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

I kinda like Stumpy's tree service


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

I think it is very effective, especially in smaller communities. I am much more apt to use a business that I can put a person and a name to. 

I think it is less effective is large city situations where you are advertising to people who you have never met and likely won't cross paths with in the future.


----------



## shesbros (Jun 15, 2005)

I've always taken pride in it. I run a small shop but it very clear with my customers and employees that the buck stops at the name on the truck. I have heard many times that they appreciate knowing theoretically I am everywhere at all times.


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

Spencer made a good point--are you city --suburbs or rural?

Going after residential or primarily commercial?


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Nobody cares what your name is. The fact is that people will not remember your name. They will however remember solid branding.

Pick something catchy and build a brand around it.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

You get 20 trucks on the road and most people are going to want to know where the hell Smith is..


----------



## pcplumber (Oct 12, 2008)

I think there are a thousand arguments regarding whether or not to use your last name for your business name.

Look at Henry Ford. It worked for him!

You have to consider that using your last name has the advantage that you are a family-owned business and you are not a conglomerate.

Another advantage to using your last name is people feel that your company will be less-expensive than a conglomerate.

One disadvantage to using your last name is there are still many customers who are racists and they will not call Hispanics, Asians, Middle Easterners, etc., and even when they do call another company the chances are about 90% that Hispanics will do the work, anyway.

So, using your last name can give you some limitations. That is the reason I did not use my last name. I wanted to make sure that I didn't miss out on one opportunity because someone who didn't like my ethnicity would not call for service. I wanted to have the image that I was a company and not someone working from a garage. I wanted to have the image that I was a company that had offices at several locations and not working from my kitchen table.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Nobody cares what your name is. The fact is that people will not remember your name. They will however remember solid branding.
> 
> Pick something catchy and build a brand around it.


Kinda depends on the size of the market.


----------



## Alldayrj (Oct 9, 2014)

Harder to sell smiths overhead doors down the road in the future. Immaculate overhead doors is a nice sounding brand that somone might want to acquire.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

My neighbors down the street, Mr and Mrs Food Poisoning started a restaurant


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Nobody cares what your name is. The fact is that people will not remember your name. They will however remember solid branding.
> 
> Pick something catchy and build a brand around it.


One of the larger companies around here started as pest control, lawn service and now do home repair have a pretty plain name, abc. They are in three major markets in Tx - Austin, Houston, and Dallas. 

You can't watch network TV without seeing their commercials or hearing their jingle.


----------



## dray (Nov 9, 2014)

Here is my situation: I currently put in doors with my dad in small town indiana. 90% of what we do is commercial doors (up to 30' x 16') that go in AG barns that we build or an amish crew builds. Whenever we have a residential door i put that in on my own. I would like to service and install both the commercial and residential doors. I am familiar and have experience with both. I live rural around a lot of amish builders and agriculture. I am about 10 mins from three 5000-10000 population towns. And around 40 mins from two 75000-100000 population towns. No large cities or anything, not even close. I would like to get business from all the range here that I can. We recently replaced openers for a factory near by as well. I wouldn't want the name to limit me in any way, also i am white male and my name indicates that so no ethnic issues.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

TxElectrician said:


> One of the larger companies around here started as pest control, lawn service and now do home repair have a pretty plain name, abc. They are in three major markets in Tx - Austin, Houston, and Dallas.
> 
> You can't watch network TV without seeing their commercials or hearing their jingle.


Old Bobby knows how to make systems work for him :thumbsup:


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

I am a big fan of incorporating your last name into the business name------ but it might depend on what type of work you do.......

my sons are the 5th generation of family tradesmen involved in this----and untill a handfull of years ago I had a couple of uncles/great uncles in similar businesses in competition with us.


we definitely plug the 5 generations angle, the company name---and my sons get specifically introduced to the customers on every job so that it CLEAR to the consumer that someone in the family is on the jobsite at all times.

Frankly----- some customers couldn't care less

others LOVE it---absolutely LOVE it. I can't even begin to count how many conversations I have had with customers as they comment on what a blessing it must be to work with your sons every day...........

they really eat that up.

stephen


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Makes it harder to sell if it's got your name in it.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Nobody cares what your name is. The fact is that people will not remember your name. They will however remember solid branding.
> 
> Pick something catchy and build a brand around it.


I disagree. A name can be just as much of a brand as a catchy phrase like ohio home doctor.

I have see that in the smaller community areas I live it doesn't really matter if you have a catchy business name. People will still refer you as your personal name.

Using you personal name also skips the step of having to connect the dots in peoples mind between your catchy business name and who you actually are. At least thats how I find it works in my demographic. This wouldn't apply to more heavily populated cities. Around here we all know each other.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Spencer Im not sure I totally succeeded with my name. I get a few calls a year, usually from a foreigner requesting home medical attention..


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Spencer Im not sure I totally succeeded with my name. I get a few calls a year, usually from a foreigner requesting home medical attention..


:thumbup: Sell the sizzle boss. Check the patient out and charge doctor rates. :thumbup:

I'd say out business models are pretty different but they both work. I rarely work for anyone who I don't know at all. As a matter of fact if a person doesn't have a strong tie to an acquaintance of mine I don't usually even pursue the job. It looks like you are a lot different in that aspect. Even using SEO. All that is very foreign to me.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I was the same as you in the begining. At this point Im growing a business not just filling my personal schedule. Two very different animals indeed. 

Im meeting a guy today who I have been courting for a year now who will likely represent our 4th truck on the road. I want to get to 6 by this time next year...


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

I would use my last name but it's Bendoverandsmile.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

mrcharles said:


> I kinda like Stumpy's tree service


We have a tow truck company here called pullings. it's actually the guys last name. I always thought that was cool


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

jlsconstruction said:


> We have a tow truck company here called pullings. it's actually the guys last name. I always thought that was cool


Saw a tow truck awhile back. It's motto "We don't want an arm and leg...just your tows"


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Anti-wingnut said:


> My neighbors down the street, Mr and Mrs Food Poisoning started a restaurant


I've eaten there a couple times.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> I was the same as you in the begining. At this point Im growing a business not just filling my personal schedule. Two very different animals indeed.
> 
> Im meeting a guy today who I have been courting for a year now who will likely represent our 4th truck on the road. I want to get to 6 by this time next year...


Sounds like you're a glutton for punishment. :no:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

mnld said:


> I personally believe that if you're willing to put your name on your business it shows that you're willing to put it on your work. That being said, "Bubba's fine finishing" or "Stumpy's tree service" probably aren't great ideas for business names.


Only if you care about your name.

I always thought it was cool as a legacy, but never thought that between a company who didn't use their name and a company who did, the one that did was more trustworthy. Unless the name holder is the one doing all of the work, it would be meaningless. The motivation of their employees wouldn't be the owners name, but their own.

Also, if I used my name and then for some reason trashed my name. I could just open up under another name and keep on truckin' even though my real name was mud.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I think it depends on here you are like was said above. In our town of around 10,000 folks most guys use there full name as their business name. Also, if they have a company name, we just use their real name anyway.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Spencer Im not sure I totally succeeded with my name. I get a few calls a year, usually from a foreigner requesting home medical attention..


:laughing:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Spencer said:


> Sounds like you're a glutton for punishment. :no:


Not if he has a system in place for them.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Jaws said:


> Not if he has a system in place for them.


I breathe systems..


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> I breathe systems..


I $hi them.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I thought I smelled something..


----------

